# Looking in East Texas / Liberty City



## Tillymint (May 27, 2016)

We are in the process of looking for acreage in East Texas around the Sabine ISD / Liberty City. We have hopefully sold our home in Alabama and are waiting on it completing. Would like to be able to put 2nd home on land in future for family member. Have seen most of what is currently listed with realtors but maybe someone knows of something else. Like everyone else we are looking for a deal. Will consider a fixer upper or just land. Thanks


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Look in there. Tons of good places for sale. Just be forewarned jobs aren't as plentiful..http://www.peddlernet.com


----------



## Tillymint (May 27, 2016)

Thanks TedH71. I looked but most of listings are out of area we need for school (we have a junior so don't want to move schools again, and family here) but definitely a good source. We are already in the area so employment not an issue - just looking for the perfect spot to put down roots!


----------

